# Balboa 27



## george58 (Oct 20, 2015)

Greetings from Lincoln CA. Just got a Balboa 27 and am re fitting and learning as I go.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. That's a lift keel/trailerable boat, yes?


----------



## george58 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes. They are called the Trailer Sailers. The 27 is said to be Blue water capable but not till I take some lessons.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I used to work for a company that sold these boats. My job involved commissioning them and teaching new owners how to sail them. I also handled warranty work and installations of optional equipment. I ended up getting to know the Coastal Recreation boats pretty well including the Balboas and Aquarius's. While the Balboa 27's were a pretty nice design for a trailer sailor of that era, there is absolutely nothing about these boats which make them suitable for "blue water" sailing. These were very lightly built boats, with minimal stability. The glass work was horrific on these boats. 

We handled the warranty on one that the owner literally stepped through the bottom on since there was no resin in the area where he stepped through. The rep from Coastal Recreation who handled the claim, was pretty dismissive saying, "What do you expect when you put a migrant laborer on a chopper gun?" 

My point is that this is not a bad boat to learn to sail on, and offers a nice mix decent interior layout and reasonable sailing abilities for a trailerable boat of this size but this is not a boat that will protect you as a novice sailor if things turn ugly out there. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## george58 (Oct 20, 2015)

I thank you for the information and your advice I have much to learn 
Could you please tell me what inboard engine that came with or at least how much it weighed and how large an outboard should I use on that for maneuvering 
I have been told that some people leave the inboard engine out and just use an outboard so do you think a 10 horse or less would do it 
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Charles Galt (May 25, 2020)

george58 said:


> I thank you for the information and your advice I have much to learn
> Could you please tell me what inboard engine that came with or at least how much it weighed and how large an outboard should I use on that for maneuvering
> I have been told that some people leave the inboard engine out and just use an outboard so do you think a 10 horse or less would do it
> Any advice would be much appreciated


Yes I'm trying to revive a five year old thread! I can give an answer to your question in that my 1978 Balboa 27 has a 14hp Kubota, but really I wanted to revive the thread to ask how your next five years with your Blalboa 27 went, and if you can share any insights with me, as a relatively new sailor and owner of a Balboa 27.
CharlesG


----------

